# Are these clamps any good



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm looking for something cleaner but cheaper that compression fittings.  I keep seeing these around and some people are using them, my question is are they any good??

Primochill reuseable clamp


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2010)

they are a PITA to use, but aside from that they should work. Those black plastic clips at the top left of that link even work. Personally used both, and I always end up back on the automotive screw style clamps.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah i'm a fan of the screw style for reliability, but these look dam smexy compared to the screw style. and apparently autozone has assorted sizes that i can buy.. was thinking of getting 5/8" instead of 3/4 just to make sure it's extra tight.. but i really jam down on the hose clams just to make sure they stick... 

also i need some new barbs, perferably with longer "barbs" for my piece of mind.. got any suggestions?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2010)

Im actually pondering all these things right now too. Lets wait it out and let somebody come in and tell us both whats going on


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 6, 2010)

that's too funny lol, i got a lan party coming up and as usually i go through the things i think are ugly and unsightly, and hose clamps are number one on my list, so is my ugly blue crap hose... i'm moving to white primochill hose 1/2"id 3/4" od, and want to come up with something clean to clamp it down with... someone better have some good ideas for us sneeky


----------



## jimmyz (Mar 6, 2010)

Break down and buy bitspower, you won't regret it. 

bitspower fittings  $8 ea 
results = priceless







[/IMG]


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 6, 2010)

those do look sexy.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Mar 6, 2010)

the ones i use. they are 100% uv and very good clamps


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Mar 6, 2010)

buy bitspower fittings and primochill clamps

result?? http://techpowerup.com/gallery/2416/__13.jpg


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 6, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yeah i'm a fan of the screw style for reliability, but these look dam smexy compared to the screw style. and apparently autozone has assorted sizes that i can buy.. was thinking of getting 5/8" instead of 3/4 just to make sure it's extra tight.. but i really jam down on the hose clams just to make sure they stick...
> 
> also i need some new barbs, perferably with longer "barbs" for my piece of mind.. got any suggestions?



If you're using 1/2id 3/4od hoses, you may not want to use 5/8 clamps. I could hardly get them on and when I did, the clamp was too tight. It tore through the hose...


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 6, 2010)

Why not go for 7/16" hose on 1/2" barbs and do away with the unsightly clamps altogether.

I have never had a leak using the above combo yet in ~5 years


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> Why not go for 7/16" hose on 1/2" barbs and do away with the unsightly clamps altogether.
> 
> I have never had a leak using the above combo yet in ~5 years



i really considered doing that, however.. 5 years isn't enough.. i am so paranoid about leaks i want to have no leaks.. like... ever.. so far the performance is good, i just want some better fittings, however i don't know if i want to spend 50 bucks just on compression fittings...

scratch that i do.. can you give me a link where you got those exact fittings and i plan on grabbing some white(uv/or non uv), not clear hose 1/2" id/ 3/4" od


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/coandro.html

Been eyeing them myself


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

i think i'm gonna get the silver ones with 8 feet of feser white hose 1/2id 3/4od and call it a day, the case is black enough and dark with the red, i don't mind the chrome/silver finish, i just want no hose clamps lawl.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 7, 2010)

Those primochill clamps are used in automotive industries and can withstand the pressure of boiling prestone engine coolant. They sell them in stainless steel also. Got those originally on my 1989 Fors Festiva 2 years ago and those 20 years old clamps were still holding the prestone pressure. You wont regret it.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

All I have ever used...notice the curvature of the head. This prevents the pinch point common when using standard zip ties. Best thing about them it appears as if there is no clamp at all.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 7, 2010)

black tie wraps and a pair of pliers worked good for me


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

are the really effective, seem the hose is too rigid but i haven't used them.. kinda moved to eying the compression fittings, i only need 6 of them and 8 feet of hose comes to about 53 bucks over at performance pcs..


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> All I have ever used...notice the curvature of the head. This prevents the pinch point common when using standard zip ties. Best thing about them it appears as if there is no clamp at all.
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/DSC00031.jpg



i tried the tie wraps but couldn't get them to stay tight.. i got cheap barbs as well so perhaps changing them out will help me out.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i tried the tie wraps but couldn't get them to stay tight.. i got cheap barbs as well so perhaps changing them out will help me out.



Those ties were made for OMC...about 17 cents apiece if I recall. Might still be able to get them from a marine dealer.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 7, 2010)

I have these and they work great:
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=232


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I have these and they work great:
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=232



Those are very sexy Hammer!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 7, 2010)

Whats SEXY in hose clamps? Unles you  are excited by the hole they have its not sexy. Or in that case you really need to seek counselling and get laid !


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 7, 2010)

I used the same style of clip in your OP, except in black, and have found them very reliable.  You just need a good set of pliers to put them on.  Squeeze them good, slip them way up the hose, release, slip hose over barb, squeeze and slide back into place.  One thing I like about them is that the gap on the side of the clamp usually fits right over the barb on the fitting, making them very secure.  






You're right, they look way better than traditional screw clamps.  I started a thread on this exact subject just prior to getting advice on my pump from you.  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112527

By the way, bought a new pump and it is quiet.  I must have somehow screwed the other one up.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL! If he trusts his life underwater to those zip ties, I guess we can trust them in our pc's...


 Originally Posted by rickss69  View Post
Try these. Notice the curvature of the head...it prevents the pinch point standard ties present. Worm type clamps only chew the tubing. The ties are an old OMC product, but I'm sure you can find them at any marine dealer.
i use the same ties for my scuba gear
__________________
rig2: PII 940, m3a79-t deluxe, 4gig Geil Evo One, 500gb F1, 7600gt, 850watt Enermax Galaxy PSU, Antec 900v1


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

well i wasn't thinking clearly i guess. but compression fittings are probably a no go for me, makes no sense when i can't put them on the pump(mcp655b), and the block outlet and inlet are too close together to put compression fittings, so i'm gonna try the quick clamps from koolance with white primochill hose


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 7, 2010)

You won't have any problems with that.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 9, 2010)

good deal, i ordered a couple ek fittings to replace the crap swiftec ones that came with my rads, this way i won't have any issues when putting them together. can't wait for it to come in, wanted to move away from blue hose for a long time, this uv white primochill stuff seems pretty nice from what i've heard reound the forums. hopefully it'll all work out fine.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 9, 2010)

are you going to use chrome or black clamps from koolance?


----------



## lilkiduno (Mar 10, 2010)

These are an automotive grade clap and work great, although I have no experience with WC I preferr these claps on my car rad!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> I'm looking for something cleaner but cheaper that compression fittings.  I keep seeing these around and some people are using them, my question is are they any good??
> 
> Primochill reuseable clamp



those are the best nicest looking clamps to use.. The trick is to use a set of Lineman pliers (wide gripping area)
The spring clamps grip evenly 100% of the surface and cant be put on too tight.

The worm drive clamps distort the hose (not 100% even grip) and they are easy to over tighten as well (ruins the hose)



oily_17 said:


> Why not go for 7/16" hose on 1/2" barbs and do away with the unsightly clamps altogether.
> 
> I have never had a leak using the above combo yet in ~5 years


very true

Remember there is little pressure in water cooled comps, a few Lbs at most so you dont need to go nutts with clamps (just make sure the fitting surface is smooth and free of scratches/grooves


----------

